# Solved: How do I reset laptop wifi password?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

My desktop PC connects wired to my Linksys router, wifey connects wirelessly on her laptop. I believe I need to go into the web site where I configure settings on my router to reset the security settings (change passwords, etc) for the wireless. I think I know how to do this. Here's my question: _*Once I do this, how do I reset the password on my wife's laptop, so that she can connect to the internet?*_ 
Thank you, help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the laptop should ask you for the password, when yu try to connect but if it does not

goto 
network connections
maybe in your start list - connect to
or control pane

right click on the wireless connection
properties
wireless tab
click on the name of your wireless
properties
and you should see the place to enter a key there - it will be filled with ********


----------

